# Coil Company at Sir Vape 26/11/2017



## Sir Vape (25/11/17)

Make sure you join us tomorrow, Sunday 26th Nov 2017 as we welcome Mr Coil Company at The Sir's. Coil Company will also be launching their new juice line, Redneck.

Going to be an awesome chilled day. 10am - 3pm

Promo on Coil Company Coils
Assistance with installing coils
Juice Tasting
Specials


WIN COILS FOR A YEAR!!!

Look forward to seeing you there!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

